
Want a webpage like mine? (1999) - quickthrower2
https://schlachter.ca/familyweb/mine.html
======
quickthrower2
Shows how simple a web page can be and look OK (background image excepted!).
Comes with responsive CSS:

    
    
        body {
            max-width: 1024px;
            margin: 0 auto;
        }

